# increase directory size



## partove (Dec 26, 2013)

What is the command to increase _the_ directory size in FreeBSD_?_


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Read this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disk-organization.html


----------

